# Busy Little Nerite



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The proof's in the pudding as they say. It takes them a while, but those Nerites do eat green dust and green spot algae.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup, you've got the proof right there. 
They are the most amazing little guys I've come across in the hobby for their algae eating abilities.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I haven't gotten any freshwater ones yet. But I do have saltwater Nerites and they are awesome algae consumers.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

I will tr to get some as the warm weather has increased the amount of algae in my tank. Please let me know if they are seasonal or can we get them at any LFS.

Thanks.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I got mine here: www.crayfishshop.com They were nice people to deal with.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I got mine here: http://www.jayscustomcomputers.com/wilma/. Wilma seems like a nice lady. She answered several questions I posed her.

The only issue I have with the nerites is that they do seem to lay a lot of eggs. On my petite nanas which were quite old, there was green spot algae on some of the leaves. They have cleared the algae off of them, but since the spots were so old, it leaves behind leaves with white spots on them.  Noone/nobody/no snail is perfect.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Bert,

We've orderd from Wilma as a club and are doing so again. I would recommend her as well as the other place I've tried.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Is there a stocking guideline for these? (amount per gallon)

Do they disrupt any plants?

jB


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

No, they don't bother plants at all. They do lay a lot of eggs, but after a few weeks that stops / slows down.

I stock about 1 to 1.5 per 10 gallons of tank. If they eat all the algae you will want to feed them some wafers, not because they eat plants afterwards, but because they won't stay as healthy.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks Aaron!!

Maybe I will have to look into picking up a few of them.

jB


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

I have several tiger nerites....most are small to medium sized and had some erosion when I bought them but one day I went into my lfs and found this beauty.....(see pic)

She has been laying eggs but none have hatched and she still has a perfect shell.

Great snails but big poopers.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you for the leads I will try to get a couple for my tank in the near future.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I bought 80$ worth of nerites for my 55gal tank (abou 45-50 snails) after hearing how good they were at eating algae... 

After a few weeks of keeping them in the tank they did not do much towards algae at all. In fact, they seem rather usless at eating it.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm not sure why you've had bad luck with them. The nerite in the picture is a 2 month old tank inhabitant and he still gets the job done.


----------

